# 2005 Altima 2.5S won't start...running out of OPTIONS



## aghimpu (Jan 22, 2016)

So my Altima won't start..it happened this week, i had a rough start, and it sounded like the car wasn't getting enough fuel or something. I had to push the gas pedal while I was cranking the engine. The next morning the car didn't start. I checked the fuel pump underneath the seat and since I couldn't hook up the gage on the fuel line by the engine rack, i hooked it up straight on the outlet nipple of the fuel pump to verify pressure when you put the key switch in ON position. According to tech manual, pump runs for 1sec. The gauge read 55psi which I think is good since at idle speed the fuel pressure should be around 51 psi. Next I've changed the Camshaft sensor and the Crankshaft positon sensor, even tho i didn't get the codes thru my OBD reader. Still no start. Next I pulled out the spark plugs and see if I have any spark ... there was a small spark and 3 of them, i didn't pull the 4th one. Another think I've done , is spraying starting fluid in the intake just to see if the engine wants to start. Still NO START, but cranking. I'm out of options now, I'm thinking to change the plugs and maybe the coils. Car has 203K miles. ANY SUGGESTIONS?? PLEASE HELP. PS: ALso i think i may have a bad head gasket since i'm loosing some coolant and there's no leaks under the car. Is not much, but there's a loss of coolant. Pleas advise.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Compression check


----------



## aghimpu (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the reply...quick update.... I've changed the engine cover with the gasket and also the spark plugs..what happened is...the seals around the coil channels(tubes) get bad and they allow oil inside the chamber where the spark plugs sit...you can't service the seals around he coils...you need a new engine cover...my car has 203k miles and I never changed the cover...and while there was some oil on the bottom , the spark plugs would never fire...problem solved . You won't get any codes while the spark plugs are soaked in oil.


----------

